# My Beautiful Sexy Wife!!!



## shadowlands

Im just sharing these images of my beautiful wife and mother of our two boys. 
I wasnt looking for criticism, so I opted to post them in this particular section.
Well be shooting more images soon. Hope you like these.





My Sexy Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Sexy Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr



My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## Dirtysouthmtb

Very sexy she is a stunner


----------



## shadowlands

Dirtysouthmtb said:


> Very sexy she is a stunner


 I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Donde

Those are great. Very pretty lady, congratulations.


----------



## vintagesnaps

She looks lovely, I would check/arrange the hair, look how many have a bunch of hair scrunched up oddly. Most of them have a great expression, the third one seems a little awkward, maybe you needed to ask if she was having a hard time holding the pose or if she's comfortable because I think it shows in the face (or maybe you just caught an odd moment).  

I love the expression in the photo outdoors (again, the hair) - she looks good but for me that pose isn't that flattering, and the sunlight creates an odd shape against the black (I think the dappled light might have looked better on a different color or if the pattern of light was different than just on one sleeve).

The one with hair in the face seems a little too much of a good thing, and the last one looks like she's falling out of the picture and I feel like I can't see her face well at that angle. I'd probably pick the best ones or whatever are her favorites, and think more about the details when you do another shoot.


----------

